# Lenovo x121e Thinkpad - Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1000

## SarahS93

The Wireless Card in my Notebook will not wok anymore.

I do a fresh new Gentoo Installation on the x121e Notebook becouse i do a long time no updates and i put now a SSD in the notebook and remove the old HDD.

With Gentoo and Kernel 3.X and with sys-firmware/iwl1000-ucode the Wireless-Card runs fine.

lspci

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
```

I have emerge "sys-firmware/iwl1000-ucode", must i anything configure for this?

With "rfkill list" i see:

```
0: tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: Bluetooth

        Soft blocked: yes

        Hard blocked: yes

1: tpacpi_wwan_sw: Wireless WAN

        Soft blocked: yes

        Hard blocked: yes

```

dmesg show me this

```
[    2.108050] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

...

[    2.784695] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    2.784918] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode failed with error -2

[    2.784922] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode' failed.

[    2.784935] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-1000-4.ucode failed with error -2

[    2.784936] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-1000-4.ucode' failed.

[    2.784948] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode failed with error -2

[    2.784950] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-1000-3.ucode' failed.

[    2.784960] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-1000-2.ucode failed with error -2

[    2.784962] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-1000-2.ucode' failed.

[    2.784975] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: Direct firmware load for iwlwifi-1000-1.ucode failed with error -2

[    2.784977] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-1000-1.ucode' failed.

[    2.784978] iwlwifi 0000:02:00.0: no suitable firmware found!

...

[    2.814722] ACPI Warning: SystemIO range 0x000000000000EFA0-0x000000000000EFBF conflicts with OpRegion 0x000000000000EFA0-0x000000000000EFAF (\_SB_.PCI0.SBUS.SMBI) (20150410/utaddress-254)

[    2.814723] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    2.814912] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.31.0-ioctl (2015-3-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.814968] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    2.815403] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.815404] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.815664] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.25

[    2.815664] thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

[    2.815665] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 8QET25WW (1.09 ), EC unknown

[    2.815667] thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad X121e, model 30456UG

[    2.816113] thinkpad_acpi: detected a 8-level brightness capable ThinkPad

[    2.817763] thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are disabled

[    2.817788] thinkpad_acpi: possible tablet mode switch found; ThinkPad in laptop mode

[    2.817813] thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver

[    2.817814] thinkpad_acpi: Disabling thinkpad-acpi brightness events by default...

[    2.826880] thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: radio is blocked

[    2.843254] thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_wwan_sw: radio is blocked

[    2.843869] thinkpad_acpi: warning: userspace override of important firmware LEDs is enabled

[    2.852532] thinkpad_acpi: Standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one

[    2.852671] thinkpad_acpi: Console audio control enabled, mode: monitor (read only)

...

[    5.251393] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

...

[    8.395459] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

...

[    2.815664] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.25

[    2.815664] thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

[    2.815665] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS 8QET25WW (1.09 ), EC unknown

[    2.815667] thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad X121e, model 30456UG

[    2.816113] thinkpad_acpi: detected a 8-level brightness capable ThinkPad

[    2.817763] thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are disabled

[    2.817788] thinkpad_acpi: possible tablet mode switch found; ThinkPad in laptop mode

[    2.817813] thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver

[    2.817814] thinkpad_acpi: Disabling thinkpad-acpi brightness events by default...

[    2.826880] thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: radio is blocked

[    2.843254] thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_wwan_sw: radio is blocked

[    2.843869] thinkpad_acpi: warning: userspace override of important firmware LEDs is enabled

[    2.852532] thinkpad_acpi: Standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one

[    2.852671] thinkpad_acpi: Console audio control enabled, mode: monitor (read only)

[    2.858233] input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input6
```

In the old Gentoo installation on the HDD i remeber there are 0, 1 and 2. The Notebook has a Modem for a Cell-Card.

What can i do that the wireless-card works again?

How can i see if the driver is correctly loaded?

Do i need any special configuration?

----------

## khayyam

SarahS93 ...

does the X121E have a hardware switch (ie, on the keyboard F-keys)? If so does toggling the switch have any effect on the soft/hard block? Also, does 'modinfo iwlwifi' show a 'no_hw_rfkill_switch' (or similar) param?

best ... khay

----------

## SarahS93

Yes, it have a hardwareswitch.

Found the Problem, if i compile the driver as module, it works. Very strange. I do not understand why this so is.

----------

## khayyam

 *SarahS93 wrote:*   

> Found the Problem, if i compile the driver as module, it works. Very strange. I do not understand why this so is.

 

SarahS93 ... firmware loading, you can't do that if the driver is builtin.

best ... khay

----------

## SarahS93

Ah, don't know this before ... .

----------

